# De quoi je me Mail (déplacement de messages Gmail)



## Mac à Rosny (19 Novembre 2015)

J'ai une adresse mail Google.
Mon courrier est relevé par Apple Mail.
Depuis quelques temps, dans Mail (MAJ du Capitaine ?), j'obtiens le msg d'erreur suivant, pour peu que je tente la manœuvre suicidaire (?) de mettre un mail à la corbeille :
=
_Une erreur s’est produite lors du déplacement des messages vers la boîte aux lettres « (null) »._
=
Donc je ne peux plus mettre de mails à la corbeille..
Le mail disparaît, mais il n'est pas dans la corbeille.
De plus l'icône de ma corbeille a disparu. Elle est remplacée par un carré noir précédé d'un rectangle, comme s'il s'agissait d'un dossier. Mais il n'y a rien dedans...
Je n'ai pas trouvé de soluce.
La reconstruction ne donne rien.
Jamais vu ça avant.
Avez-vous ça en stock ?
D'avance merci.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Avec des sauvegardes à jour, Mail fermé, déplace les fichiers Envelope Index (il y en a 4 ou 5) sur le Bureau et relance Mail.
(ces fichiers sont dans ta Bibliothèque / Mail)


----------



## Mac à Rosny (19 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide. 
J'ai malheureusement déjà fait cette manip des fichiers Envelope Index (5)... sans succès. 
Ca devient compliqué le mac. Linux ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Novembre 2015)

Salut

Thunderbird peut être?

@+


----------



## Mac à Rosny (19 Novembre 2015)

J'y ai pensé (mais j'aime bine résoudre les énigmes. C'est un gros défaut !) . Tu l'as testé ?
Sinon, il y a les autres mailers, je ne sais pas si ils seraient susceptibles de fonctionner correctement *SANS* reproduire le problème Apple Mail.
Tu as une expérience de l'un d'eux ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Novembre 2015)

Perso je suis sous Thunderbird depuis le début et quand je vois le bazar Mail, je ne regrette pas.
Thunderbird fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (19 Novembre 2015)

OK.
C'est téléchargé.
Un problème embêtant avec Thunderbird, on ne peut pas le pirater !!
Pas fastoche ça !


----------



## Mac à Rosny (20 Novembre 2015)

Pas trop convaincu par Thunderbird.
D'autres suggestions ?
J'aime pas trop Petitmou, mais Outlook ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2015)

Quand tu regarde dans :
Mail/Préférences/Comptes/Ton Compte/Comportement des BAL/Corbeille
Que se passe-t-il si tu coches ou décoches les # cases?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (20 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour l'aide.
Quand je décoche, ma corbeille disparaît de la liste des BAL (colonne verticale à gauche).
Quand je REcoche, ma corbeille réapparaît de la liste des BAL inchangée.
=> Aucun résultat.

Par contre, je ne l'avais pas remarqué jusqu'ici, ma corbeille contenait un dossier "Trash". Une corbeille dans la corbeille ! J'ai supprimé ce dossier, plein d'un espoir fou.
=> Aucun résultat. Ma corbeille est toujours représentée par un carré noir, précédé d'une flèche.
J'ai toujours le même msg d'erreur signalé plus haut.

J'ai encore une fois reconstruit.
=> Zéro.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (20 Novembre 2015)

Une petite précision :
Le compte Gmail de ma femme est  relevé par Apple Mail en même temps que le mien, sans *AUCUN* problème, contrairement à moi.

J'ai  réindexé encore une fois (destruction des 5 fichiers Envelope Index, cf. plus haut).
=> Zéro.

Ces "nouvelles applis" Apple sont "problématiques".
Dans le genre, Apple Photos n'est pas mal non plus.
Je n'ai pas pour habitude de râler, je bouffe de la pomme depuis l'Apple II, sans trop d'indigestion, mais là...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2015)

Tu devrais peut être réparer les permissions depuis le terminal :

*sudo /usr/libexec/repair_packages --repair --standard-pkgs --volume /
*
Il faudra entrer ton mot de passe "à l'aveugle" (il ne s'affiche pas).


----------



## Mac à Rosny (20 Novembre 2015)

Pas de résultat après la réparation des perm.

Un autre problème noté depuis quelques jours :
Quand j'écoute de la musique sous iTunes, la lecture de tout morceau s'interrompt automatiquement, pour basculer sur le morceau suivant, après quelques instants.
Ces mêmes morceaux se lisaient complètement auparavant.
Je ne me rappelle pas avoir modifié les réglages.
Peut être un click souris malheureux, mais sur quoi ?

Je suis maudit !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2015)

Tu es le seul utilisateur de ce Mac ?
Si oui tu peux tenter une réinstallation depuis le mode Recovery (connexion Ethernet recommandée) Pour démarrer en Recovery cmd+r lors du boot et là tu demandes la réinstallation. Tes données et réglages seront conservés.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (20 Novembre 2015)

Tu as déjà testé ?
Ca semble assez chaud, non ? 

Je vais faire ça se soir, car j'ai du boulot, après une sauvegarde complète bien sûr.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2015)

Oui ça ne pose aucun problèmes si ce n'est la durée (2 à 3 heures) en fonction de ta liaison internet.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (20 Novembre 2015)

OK.
Je tente ça ce soir.
Tu peux peut-être me signer quand même un petit certificat avant. 
Te te ferai une petite rémontée d'info.
Merci encore.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2015)

Pas de problèmes je t'envoie un fax.


----------

